# I need pictures



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

a bit grainy and blurred, but you get the idea. :wink:

I need pictures of different breeds to use as drawing for christmas cards i'm making. It took me about an hour for this one about 10" tall

email, pm or post them here!! pictures of does with kids, babies, bucks and does. they dont need to be wearing hats or wreaths (lol)

need:
Nigerian
Pygmy
kiko or mytonic
Togg 
Nubian
Saanen
Alpine
oberhasli
lamanchas 
etc.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see Boer isn't on the list...LOL  

If you need a boer... feel free ......to use any of my pics on my website.... :thumb: 

Great drawing Katrina.....I love the boer kid.... beautiful card idea  :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

WEll, you are more then welcomed to ues any of my pics from my site and if you want more, let me know. I take about 50-100 every time you see new pics up and then pick out what I want to use. HEHE Again, I need my crazy face. LOL :greengrin:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Feel free to use any of the pics I just posted in my "Reingoats" thread in photogenic!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Pam...... No comment!

From: A fellow neglected Boer Breeder


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well I figured I had a boer since i've already drawn one :wink: 

but thats not to say I can't draw more!! :thumb:


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok, I will post a few from last year babies, if you can use them great.










This one is a litte dark but you might be able to lighten it.


















This one was taken last week. By the way the Nigie doe is the same doe as the kid above


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

You are welcome to use these if you would like - our Nigerian dwarf buckling (Huckleberry) and and mostly Nigerian dwarf doeling (Myra). I wish I had some artistic ability . . . looks like a fun project


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Feel free to use any of the photos of my nubians from viewtopic.php?f=47&t=10902 if you would like!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam...... No comment!
> 
> From: A fellow neglected Boer Breeder


 LOL :greengrin:  



> well I figured I had a boer since i've already drawn one :wink:
> 
> but thats not to say I can't draw more!! :thumb:


 It's OK Katrina ...LOL .... you are welcome.. to my pics... if you get the urge ....the etc....... left the door open to Boers...hehe...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow. i need to do a lot of looking!! 

I'll get the next one started sometime today :hug: thanks


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's some pygmies...If you need more, let me know I've got THOUSANDS. And you can use what's on my site as well. Th

Doe w/ kid [attachment=4:3991p5qu]228.jpg[/attachment:3991p5qu]

Does [attachment=3:3991p5qu]Isabella_picnik.jpg[/attachment:3991p5qu] [attachment=2:3991p5qu]K&J Pygmies Isabella.jpg[/attachment:3991p5qu] [attachment=1:3991p5qu]sugar's head.jpg[/attachment:3991p5qu] [attachment=0:3991p5qu]Cozy Corners Princess Lea.jpg[/attachment:3991p5qu]


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

more does...[attachment=3:188kaho9]Tara's Rowdy Kids Sparklin' Jewel.jpg[/attachment:188kaho9] [attachment=2:188kaho9]Sadie_picnik.jpg[/attachment:188kaho9] [attachment=1:188kaho9]Ava2.jpg[/attachment:188kaho9]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Katrina.....you sure have alot of beautiful goats to choose from.... everyone ...gave you great options... :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Bucks..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ohy my goodness. thanks to everyone who emailed, and posted. I'm making a folder on my computer for refs. I'll be drawing for weeks... 

keep posting



I'm starting one right now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: You go girl...... :greengrin:


----------

